# Problem Solved



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I bought Total Fax 4.0 last summer because I needed to be able to communicate with a company I do business with. My goal was to be able to put together a document on my computer and just fax it.
The program never worked for me. What's next you ask? Get a call in to customer support. Never got a response, the numbers kept being changed, etc. I left them a message that the program had never worked for me and I was totally dissatisfied and since they would not support their program I would have no problem telling everyone I talked to about it.
Well I got the problem solved last night. I trashed that program and bought a Lexmark X63 fax/scanner/copier/printer. I may not be able to fax right from a program on my computer but the printing looks so much like a full-on laser I don't mind. I really like this machine and all the features it brings to the plate.

SATISFIED in Dayton

Bruce


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

These companies just don't get it. Even though they're in business of the modern market, they don't realize that one customer's dissatisfation is instantly relayed to literally thousands of potential customers, worldwide (members of PlowSite, at least).


----------



## site (Oct 24, 2000)

If you want to fax straight from your computer go to efax.com. They will set you up with a number where you can receive fax's for FREE and they come to your e-mail address. Also, if you pay a fee you can send fax's from any program straight from your computer. I use the incoming fax line, but don't send enough outgoing fax's to pay the fee. My friend is on her computer all day at work and uses outgoing efax many times a day and has no complaints.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Shame I didn't find this sooner.
On the other hand the print quality of the Lexmark is so good it justifies the investment regardless.

Bruce
A satisfied Lexmark owner


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Bruce,

Check out Smith Micro: http://store.smithmicro.com/buy/products.tpl?cart=1012360356954237&**woTHE_PLATFORMdatarq=WINDOWS&show=list

Hot Fax 5.0 works great for me!


----------

